# WHAT DID YOU GET UPTO ON THE WEEKEND?



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

i went to work on Saturday 5am-10am but only worked to 8...then went to take snowie to the vet for his first vac shots but had to re bock it cos i had to be at a rodeo at 12...well the rodeo was pritty boring for the first 2hrs but then slowly got better as they started bringing out the bulls & bucking horses..lol..my friend that was riding in the rodeo got a tie with her mum in barrel racing so they had to split the money..lmao..i was laughing my head off cos her mum was soo peed off that she had to split the check..
now im sitting in bed afta making snowie his new toy pole...

so what did yous get upto?? (PARTY PARTY PARTY)..LOL..


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh sushi... Dogs... Fishing... The usual


----------



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

I went to a Pit Bull Bully show Saturday evening, it was an eventful day. Have lots of picture to boot.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i worked, see my tatoo artist, sleep and work again


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Today I am at work, and the AC is not on on the weekends, and since we are on the top floor, it's a damn sauna. On our way here (on our day off) we hit a huge pothole, and the exhaust is destroyed on my truck, I'm not sure we can make it home. On my way out the door, I fell down the steps, and now my ankle looks like a grapefruit :-( 

I should not have gotten out of bed today, except that my central air does not really cool the top floor (bedrooms) so waking up was a blessing lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Saturday was nice. It was around 55 degrees out and a clear sky. I played with the dogs. We went to town and picked up some supplies, chicken feed, bird food, took a beautifl drive home and had Dairy Queen treats. We watched Into the Wild a true story. Then went outside and star gazed with my son and his new telescope.

Sunday more of the same except it was very chilly and rainy. I have not had a whole weekend off for 5 weeks. So it was very nice.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

this weekend we had triplets


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

went and did some yardwork for my parents since i dont have a job . then took dogs 1 at a time for a couple hours to the lake since my buddys were havn a all day party at some open docs. then that night was poker night and my buddy and his gf brought their new pit puppy over and i won some money. sunday i took the dogs to my rents again and then played poker that night to, but i lost money then lol.


pretty good weekend all in all. should have gone to church but my parents have started goin on saturday evenings instead of sunday morning and i cant make it.:snap:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

to top off my weekend I just got fired!

edit: Not fired, layed off in a month.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i cleaned a bunch of stuff. WHOOHOOOOOOO. 

OH AND I WENT LAZER TAGGING. i highly recommend it. heehe


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry to hear about you getting laid off Floorcandy. I watched my daughter throw up all day Saturday poor thing.


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

*This Weekend!!*

well on friday i started work at 4am finished at 1:30pm then got ready to go to a Rodeo with one of my work mates. well the rodeo was awesome.  i got plenty of videos of bull riders etc...lol...but im gutted cos this guys had was stuck in the rope while bearback riding on a horse and well there where so many people trying to get him off the bucking horse then one of the guys on a horse just fully grabed the horses head and fully pulled the horse down. it was mean as im gutted that i didnt get it on camera...then to top the night off when we got home we went to go pick up a drunk mate lol and while we went to his mums place with some other mates and he cranked up this bonfire in his mums back yard..now tonight i have a game of dodge ball...lol..


----------

